# Information On Sicura



## Nic128 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello,

I am hoping someonewith more knowledge then myself can help or provide more information on a sicura I purchased a few months ago. The dial says sicura, the back carries the sicura logo with a serial number 9329, however the styling is very similar to a rolex or tudor oyster date including notches / tooling around the case back, gold bezel on chrome plated case and a three pronged crown in the 12 o'clock position. Apologies I would have posted a picture but being new to the forum have not figured that one out yet. I have tried to research on the internet but most of my searches lead to ebay listings. I do not know whether there was some colloboration between the two companies, but think this unlikely.

Any help or information would be appreciated.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good morning Nic and welcome to the forum.

No idea on the collaboration issue but I can point you in the rght direction re posting pictures.

Have a look at this thread http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Regards

David


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

If I'm right sicura bought brietling, or brietling bought sicura, it's one them anyway, my sister got a sicura marinestar of which I had to overhaul after she broke the crystal and wore it in the bath!!!!

As to the three pronged crown I think that could be a fork, abit like neptunes, can't be a Rolex coronet as that has five prongs.


----------



## Nic128 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice on posting pictures - hopefully these help


----------



## EJL73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Whenever I see these on the 'bay, they are described as "Breitling Sicura". Not sure if that is poetic license as there never seems to be any mention of Breitling on the case or movement...

(Nice watch btw)


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Unfortunatly Sicura have absolulutly nothing to do with Breitling, as some one said in the mists of time there was a brief connection.

Sicura are and always were the cheapest of watches, always will be, people link the two names in the hope that some unsuspecting punter comes along & pays lots of money for there watches.

Don't take afence its just the way it is.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

In August 1979 the entire Breitling firm was due to be closed, the workforce had already been given redundancy notification, closure was due to foreign imports of cheaper watches, inflated swiss franc prices and the public movement to buying electronic watches and the illness of Willy Breitling. Voluntarily closing the firm prevented a public auction of the remaining property.

Willy Breitling fought hard to find a buyer and to keep the name Breitling going, he knew the company was going to close and was desperatley trying to find someone to take it over, as both his sons were too young at the time, one bid from Ernst Schneider of the Sicura firm was accepted, and in April 1979 a contract was signed, well before the closing deadline.

Ernst Schneider took over the names Breitling & Navitimer and thus had the right to go on using Breitling as the firms name. Willy Breitling died in May 1979 but the name lived on. Today the new company is officially registered as Breitling Montres SA on November 30th 1982 and was located in Grechen. Ernst Schneider had negotiated a solution to assure the continuance of the Breitling name

From the book "Breitling 1884 to the present day" by Benno Richter


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Does anyone know whether Sicura had anything to do with Carronade as I have this Valjeoux powered Carronade Bullhead with a bit of a 'sicura-ish' caseback!!



















And this is what I found on the movement!!! :yes:










John


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Got to love the internet. We go from:

"Unfortunatly Sicura have absolulutly nothing to do with Breitling, as some one said in the mists of time there was a brief connection.

Sicura are and always were the cheapest of watches, always will be, people link the two names in the hope that some unsuspecting punter comes along & pays lots of money for there watches.

Don't take afence its just the way it is. "

To

"In August 1979 the entire Breitling firm was due to be closed, the workforce had already been given redundancy notification, closure was due to foreign imports of cheaper watches, inflated swiss franc prices and the public movement to buying electronic watches and the illness of Willy Breitling. Voluntarily closing the firm prevented a public auction of the remaining property.

Willy Breitling fought hard to find a buyer and to keep the name Breitling going, he knew the company was going to close and was desperatley trying to find someone to take it over, as both his sons were too young at the time, one bid from Ernst Schneider of the Sicura firm was accepted, and in April 1979 a contract was signed, well before the closing deadline.

Ernst Schneider took over the names Breitling & Navitimer and thus had the right to go on using Breitling as the firms name. Willy Breitling died in May 1979 but the name lived on. Today the new company is officially registered as Breitling Montres SA on November 30th 1982 and was located in Grechen. Ernst Schneider had negotiated a solution to assure the continuance of the Breitling name

From the book "Breitling 1884 to the present day" by Benno Richter "

I'll take version number two myself...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

they are both saying the same thing, only one sounds better than the other , all that happened is that one company bought the other out , most sicura have cheap pin pallet movements (you do get the odd good one with a decent movement).

people just put 'brietling' in the title when selling on ebay so some muppet will pay a stupid price for what is generally an inexpensive cheap watch (and it works).


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

One interesting point about Ersnt Schneider is he could only afford the Brand names and trade marks. The company stock of movements, cases, dials and parts were sold to Ollech & Wajs.

I don't know what happened to the tooling perhaps it became razor blades.

O&W still advertise Pre-80 Navitimer parts on their web-site.

steve


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

johnbaz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know whether Sicura had anything to do with Carronade as I have this Valjeoux powered Carronade Bullhead with a bit of a 'sicura-ish' caseback!!
> 
> ...


 i like that ,bit different from our south american friends ,never seen one like that


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I like that watch. Maybe another for the want list.


----------

